
The People Who Read Airline Tweets - us0r
http://www.nextgov.com/emerging-tech/2017/12/people-who-read-your-airline-tweets/144768/
======
marklyon
I frequently tweet at airlines when I travel. They’ve never bent space and
time to solve a problem, but they have followed up on several occasions to
make a situation better when I’d otherwise just be frustrated and unhappy.
I’ve also had them better explain a policy or process so I could better
understand how to plan on the future.

I’ve found that including a photo or even a short video gets the quickest
attention.

~~~
Bahamut
I’ve gotten a flight voucher from Southwest once tweeting at them - I want to
say it was from having to suffer a 10+ hour delay, which was extremely
frustrating since I had originally booked the flight the time I did so I could
get one full day at the destination before running a marathon there.

Otherwise, the gate agents at the airport have been great to me in offering
solutions.

------
monksy
That sounds like a terrible experience. Please DM us with your confirmation
number.

------
sundvor
Nice story, great to see what can happen when staff is empowered to focus on
positive outcomes.

I should have had Always Look on the Bright Side of Life playing whilst
reading that!

